
Ask HN: Android developers, where did you learn? - throwawayt856
I think about starting learning programming for android. Looking for decent guides, books, youtube channels.<p>Can you recommend some books&#x2F;courses&#x2F;blogs as learning resources in 2020?
======
lamida
I also just started doing Android in my work (previously mainly doing backend
development). I see that the best resource will be just the Android
documentation itself [1]. I can't suggest any specific book, because book
about Android get outdated very quickly. If you like an online course, Udacity
offers some Android courses [2] that is made by Google. As an additional note,
once you have passed the basic hello world application and understand the
basic concept of simple activity, lifecycle and intent, you should explore
Android Architecture Component [3] which is required if you want to write a
bigger more complex application. Last, for youtube video just see Google I/O
videos or any other Android conference video, once you want to dig deeper for
more specific topics.

[1]: [https://developer.android.com/docs](https://developer.android.com/docs)

[2]: [https://www.udacity.com/course/developing-android-apps-
with-...](https://www.udacity.com/course/developing-android-apps-with-kotlin--
ud9012)

[3]:
[https://developer.android.com/topic/libraries/architecture](https://developer.android.com/topic/libraries/architecture)

------
throwawaybbqed
CodePath used to be an amazing resource. They had some of the best guides out
there. It went beyond books and delved into practical libraries used in the
real-world. I wish those guides were up to date :(

